# DHT blocker + bodybuilding..?



## AmDevil (May 9, 2009)

I've just started using Rogaine foam (5% Minoxidil), which is supposed to block DHT from the scalp and allow the follicles to grow..

While reading about other people's trials and solutions for male pattern hairloss, many are getting great results with "Propecia", which is supposed to block "the formation of DHT in the body"..

What would be the effects of taking something like "Propecia" while bodybuilding? (cutting or bulking)

I'm assuming it would greatly decrease my performance/gains, and might even make me put on more fat..

correct me if I'm wrong, and any advice from previous/current propecia users is appreciated!


----------



## Perdido (May 10, 2009)

I haven't read much on the subject one way or another but here is one positive note suggesting Propecia might actually help with muscle hypertrophy: DHT and Muscle Building - Hair Loss Information by Dr. William Rassman


----------

